
Show HN: Codeless – I show how to automate things with Lego tools - gregrog
https://codeless.how
======
gregrog
Hey, my name is Greg and I created codeless.how. For the past months I've been
automating various parts of online businesses I run. Inspired by Nomadlist,
with over 1000 bots, I've been learning different tools and applied
automations to marketing, customer service, billing etc.

A few automations I created at the beginning: \- searching emails for
invoices, OCR and put into spreadsheet -> send to accountant \- scraping bot
for websites with used cars that ping me the minute a car with specific
criteria is posted \- syncing all of the calendars and getting text
notifications only for important things \- dashboard with my social media
activity etc.

You can do a lot more with it. Later I started automating my various online
projects. As a result I've completely automated most of the common tasks:
billing, surveys, marketing, webinars. Different projects of mine now
aggregate over 200.000 paid customers with only 3 people on board... and
hundreds of robots.

The no-code, lego tools and APIs are a huge time and money saver. But I found
it really difficult to learn and apply them to my specific use-cases. Once I
discovered the potential in tools like Zapier, Airtable, Coda... I was left
clueless on WHAT and HOW to automate.

There is plenty of tutorials on how to connect X with Y, or how to make a
"clone" of Z, no-code. But I wanted some basics of how everything works and
then detailed, step-by-step instructions on how to apply it to my use cases.
And I found nothing like that.

That is why I decided to create a to-the-point resource that would save me
tons of research when I first started learning automations. I'll update it
regularly with real-life examples that work for my business.

Cheers!

